# Changement nom de réseau ?



## bertol65 (18 Février 2009)

Bonjour
Je viens d'installer mon modem routeur ( D-link DSL 2640 T ) et j'aimerais changer le 
nom du réseau qui est DLINK_LINK pour quelque chose de plus personnel.
Comment faire ?
Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Février 2009)

ou est le probleme?


----------



## bertol65 (18 Février 2009)

Pas de problème je veux juste changer le nom du réseau.
D'origine DLINK-WIRELESS.
Je voudrais que mon nom apparaisse par exemple.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Février 2009)

mais où?

rien ne t'empeche de nommer une configuration comme tu veux dans tes réglages de configuration

ou si c'est le fichier te créer des alias que tu nommes comme tu veux


----------



## Museforever (18 Février 2009)

Il faut que tu recherches un paramètre dans ton point d'accès qui s'appelle SSID.

Pour accéder à ton routeur, tapes l'adresse dans ton routeur dans un navigateur web (généralement 192.168.1.1 si tu n'as rien changé). Pour être sûr que c'est cella là, va dans préféfences systeme / reseau / airport / avancé / TCPIP et regarde l'adresse a coté de routeur.


----------



## bertol65 (18 Février 2009)

Merci ça marche avec  l'adresse 192.168.1.1.


----------

